# Anbindung einer Visualisierung über OPC an eine SPS



## mipro (6 November 2007)

Hallo,

meine Aufgabe ist es, eine Visualisierung über einen OPC-Server an eine SPS anzubinden. Zur Zeit teste ich verschiedene OPC-Server u.a. von Deltalogic und Inat. Die Verbindung OPC-Server <=> Steuerung ist kein großes Problem, das klappt ganz gut. 
Jetzt ist mein Problem die Anbindung der Visualisierung an den Server. Die Visualisierung ist ein hauseigenes Produkt, entwickelt in C.
Die Anbindung soll in einer MFC-Anwendung geschehen. Da ich aber Automatisierungstechnik studiert habe und nicht Informatik, hab ich leider nicht sehr viel Erfahrung in Hochsprachenprogrammierung, insbesondere C++
Ich würde gern wissen, wie ich mit einer MFC-Anwendung eine Verbindung zu dem Server hinbekomme um Werte aus dem Server zu lesen und in den Server zu schreiben.
Brauche ich dafür ein ActiveX-Steuerelement? Oder gibt es andere, vielleicht einfachere Möglichkeiten?
Demo-Clients von Softing und Co. hab ich mir schon einige angesehen. Die haben mir bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht viel weiter geholfen...
Falls jemand ein paar anschauliche Tipps oder kleine Codebeispiele für mich hat, wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------

